# Anyone want to dive saturday? 11/29



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Need some divers to split fuel this saturday 11/29 if interested Call 777-6722


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm hopin' I'm out there!! 

got a big ole gag that's been taunting me for over a year now and he's going down!!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I may be able to go. Where are you headed, or is it top secret?


----------

